# Does the Linden method work?



## chippy! (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone here tried this?
http://www.thelindenmethod.co.uk/newlayout.asp

Apparently they can cure you without medication. Is what they are saying true? or is it all a scam?


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

If you believe it, it will cure you. If you don't believe it, it won't.


----------



## chippy! (Mar 20, 2010)

nix said:


> If you believe it, it will cure you. If you don't believe it, it won't.


Well apparently they cure 97% of people. Doyou think this is legit?


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

its not specifically for dp so its not great, more for people with mild social anxiety but it wont do any harm but yeah to a certain extent its very much a *scam*, like it costs something ridiculous and has loads of fake statistics and shit on its website etc.

I have it downloaded, if you want i'll find you a link for it? save you a few hundred dollars


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i'll take that link. i've always wanted to review the linden method and form my own opinion. i don't really need it but i'd love to go over it and determine if it's mostly a sham or not. i've heard a lot of mixed reviews and have always been curious.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> i'll take that link. i've always wanted to review the linden method and form my own opinion. i don't really need it but i'd love to go over it and determine if it's mostly a sham or not. i've heard a lot of mixed reviews and have always been curious.


 no problem, i'll have for ya 2moro, wont have time to find it right now, its the whole thing, all the audio and a big e-book


----------

